# Paracord hamock



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,
I have been search youtube and Google. I am looking for a good pattern to follow. I heard not to make one out of knots. So am looking how to weave one Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

If you can follow the pattern of a net (think fishing net, etc) then that should make a good hammock. 

This is just a suggestion seeing as I never tried making one nor do I use a hammock.


----------

